# Hoping for a better black raspberry season this year



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

Last summer was a real stinker here in NE Ohio for black raspberries, at least in the spot we normally gather them. It's so nice to have that jam on hand over the winter, especially considering other store-bought blackfruits are ridiculously expensive. I'd like to find some wild blueberries too, but I'm not sure if we have them in Ohio. Anyone know?


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't believe we have wild blueberries around here either, but we hae black raspberries EVERYWHERE! One of my aunts taught DW to make jelly a couple summers ago and she's really good at it. It's wonderful on some hot homemade biscuits.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Looking forward to the blackberry, Red dewberry this year. Almost everyone freezes them, i go for the canning method. You can always make jelly or jam later outa them. We have a lot of berries growing right here and the strip jobs are full of them. If you can beat the bird's and bear's to them.  Last year was the worst time in many year's for the berry crop it just plain stunk. To much rain.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh ... yummy ... blackberries! 

Hope you have a better season this year.


----------

